# Worth your time



## MASSDRIVER (Dec 29, 2015)

Brent


----------



## north star (Dec 29, 2015)

*& ~ & ~ &*



Mr. Rogen "might" [ *<** -----* *??*  ] be more credible in his observations

if he wasn't constantly dropping the " F bomb " on the listener !

*& ~ & ~ &*


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Dec 29, 2015)

north star said:
			
		

> *& ~ & ~ &*
> 
> Mr. Rogen "might" [ *<** -----* *??*  ] be more credible in his observations
> 
> ...


Although some may gauge a message by that, I do not. My ears were desensitized early on. If the word fits, and whatnot. I view it as an exclamation of sincerity. Some view a coarsening of the language as an indicator of lack of eloquence, my experience has been otherwise.

For some it is not needed, and for some arenas, unwelcome.

Brent.


----------



## Keystone (Dec 30, 2015)

While I could do without the language I'm not going to turn away from that person if there's validity in the statement. There are times to look beyond the immediate and listen to meaning. Joe Rogan appeals primarily to an audience who watch UFC, not so much fear factor or stand up comedy. Those last two are discovered after the fact of seeing and listening from UFC and podcasts.


----------



## Joe Engel (Jan 19, 2016)

Sorry, content may be on point but I can't listen to the message for the crappie use of language skills! Sounds like a tween trying to impress his friends, a beautiful girl reminded me once that cursing is a lack of imagination and/or education. JMO


----------



## tmurray (Jan 19, 2016)

Actually, recent studies have shown that people with a tendency to swear are more intelligent, honest and have better vocabularies than those that do not.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 19, 2016)

> Actually' date=' recent studies have shown that people with a tendency to swear are more intelligent, honest and have better vocabularies than those that do not. [/quote']They also show a lack of respect and value for those who can hear them.
> 
> I sincerely doubt the legitimacy of the studies you mentioned


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jan 19, 2016)

> They also show a lack of respect and value for those who can hear them.
> 
> I sincerely doubt the legitimacy of the studies you mentioned


Search  "researchers Jeff Wilser and Dr. Richard Stephens" as one example needless to say however I would not include Joe Biden among those with high IQ's


----------



## tmurray (Jan 20, 2016)

> They also show a lack of respect and value for those who can hear them.
> 
> I sincerely doubt the legitimacy of the studies you mentioned


Well, they are published, peer reviewed studies and in the scientific world, this makes them legitimate. The studies are available at the following links; http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19001397 & http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S038800011400151X

It generally accepted that in the language science community, that everyone swears at a very similar rate. What changes is what the swear words are. to some people "gosh-darn-it" is a swear word, but others use what we believe are more traditional swear words.  However, these researchers studied the use of an individuals swear words in conversation. People who use their swear words in common conversation show a correlation with being intelligence and honesty. Listeners reported the belief in the speakers passion about the topic. I'm condoning swearing around someone's kids by any means, simply reporting what these studies found.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 20, 2016)

You only get one time to make a 1st impression and if your vocabulary belongs in the sewer then that is the impression you have made and you will not be working for me.



> Therefore, instead of thinking of swearing as uniformly harmful or morally wrong, more meaningful information about swearing can be obtained by asking what communication goals swearing achieves.


So lets move the morals of this country closer to the sewers like has been down on a number of other issues.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Jan 21, 2016)

Language has nothing to do with morals IMNSHO.

Brent.


----------



## ICE (Jan 21, 2016)

imnsho ???


----------



## pyrguy (Jan 21, 2016)

In my not so humble opinion

Sent from my VK815 using Tapatalk


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 22, 2016)

*Swearing Imposes a Personal Penalty*

It gives a bad impression

It makes you unpleasant to be with

It endangers your relationships

It's a tool for whiners and complainers

It reduces respect people have for you

It shows you don't have control

It's a sign of a bad attitude

It discloses a lack of character

It's immature

It reflects ignorance

It sets a bad example

*Swearing is Bad for Society*

It contributes to the decline of civility

It represents the dumbing down of America

It offends more people than you think

It makes others uncomfortable

It is disrespectful of others

It turns discussions into arguments

It can be a sign of hostility

It can lead to violence

*Swearing corrupts the English language*

It's abrasive, lazy language

It doesn't communicate clearly

It neglects more meaningful words

It lacks imagination

It has lost its effectiveness


----------



## ICE (Jan 22, 2016)

> *Swearing Imposes a Personal Penalty*It gives a bad impression
> 
> It makes you unpleasant to be with
> 
> ...


You forgot that it makes you look fat.


----------

